# D&D in Salt Lake City, UT area



## pikachunks

Looking for a game in Salt Lake City, Utah area, specifically near Murray. I just moved here from New England and am surpised at how hard its been just to find people who like to play. I've always been the DM, but really I just want to play my own character.


----------



## Creeping Death

Too bad you aren't near south Provo.  Murray is a bit too far for me.


----------



## pikachunks

*SLC game*

Okay - let me put it this way; until recently, I used to drive to flippin' SPANISH FORK to play. Thats like an hour in the car each way to play D&D. I just want to play - If anybody ANYWHERE in the SLC are knows of anygames, please email me.


----------



## OaxacanWarrior

I'm up in Riverdale (Ogden area) and am looking for a group.  I had some of my friends playing, but the group has kinda fallen apart now and I want to get into a group.  SLC is kinda far seeing as how week days between 7pm-11pm are probably the best times for me to play.  I have usually DMed in the past with basic and 2e and the group dissolved before we could get a campaign going with 3e, but I have all the stuff for it now.  I would enjoy playing too.

 - Ryan


----------

